# Correct CPT Code?



## dballard2004 (Jun 15, 2009)

What is the CPT and ICD9 code for removal of PEG tube in operating room by general surgeon.  This is a Medicare patient.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jun 15, 2009)

*Unlisted*

When we take a patient to the OR for Gtube removal under anesthesia we use CPT 43999 Unlisted procedure, stomach. Our description is "Gtube removal requiring anesthesia."  

Removal at the bedside or in clinic is considered part of the E/M service for that date. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## dballard2004 (Jun 15, 2009)

This does help!  Thanks.


----------



## Hopp (Jul 22, 2009)

*Correct CPT Code*

For the removal of Gtube would you not be able to use
CPT 43247 (Removal of foreign body)?
Thanks Deb,CPC


----------

